# Abbreviations, Punctuation, Following the Crowd on the WWW



## *amy* (Dec 2, 2007)

Way back when I had aol, I started abbreviating words (taking short cuts for internet discussions). It caught on in a *huge *way. For internet purposes, I thought it was an easy/ez (yeah I'm using the slash and an easy abbrev, lol) shortcut to say what I wanted to say, without spelling it out. I did some proofreading in my time, & used dots, dashes, slashes when appropriate. I'm starting to see so many slashes, dots & hyphens. I'm wondering how many people just follow the internet crowd in what is popular, but incorrect.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2007)

Follow the "internet crowd"? Do you mean write down things the way they might type them online?
Personally speaking. I do not know how to type, so I try not to use internet or text messaging abreviations only because that won't help me remember where all the keys are


----------



## auntdot (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank God I was forced to take typing in junior high.  I never did typing very well but I do use both hands and don't have to look at the keyboard very often. It used to take me forever to type my papers in college - had to retype a page several times because of the numerous errors.

Yep, I know on chatrooms people use a lot of abbreviations. But there one has to respond quickly.

Here we do not. So generally I just type the words, it does not take very much longer at all.

Just may tqke on things.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2007)

And I thank the devil I was allowed to drop out of my Jr High typing class, auntdot 
back then, who woulda thunk?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 2, 2007)

I do not follow the crowd, or anyone that does.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 2, 2007)

I hd a jb 1nc nd we wr rqrd to tk nts lk ths.
It is actly prty ez 2 rd & typ lk ths aftr a whl.

As for the "internet and text" languages, I am illiterate.

Mavis Beacon's CD finally taught me to touch type at the age of 45.
My high school guidance counselor told me that typing wasn't a college
pre-requisite.

Yes, she did hear from me the first college Christmas break..... once I finished
the 20 page report I had to TYPE!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrr


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 2, 2007)

The written word, as a genuine form of communication, has rapidly become a lost art.  I will not compound the loss by following any internet crowd.  Students today, as indeed, most of adult society, have lost the ability to construct a correct letter, do not send thank you notes, and rarely issue written invitations.  

I desire no part of abbreviations or slang conversations.


----------



## mikki (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree that most students today do not write letters, Thank You notes,or invitations.  Who is to blame? It's not all the students fault, Parents are the ones to teach them.  My daughter graduated last June and when I told her to write Thank Yous she tried the excuss that nobody did that any more. I told her maybe nobody did, but she was going to.  I had two other parents say that the only reason their kids sent one is because my daughter did.  I told my daughter just because we have the internet and the phone, it means more to receive a hand written note. 
My daughter always asks why I don't use the computer slang, I just tell her I'm not a kid and I don't know what half the stuff means anyway. She's learned that when she is talking to her Gram or I on the computer she uses full words.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

I think for the internet the abbreviations are inappropriate for adults.  I have put more than one person on ignore when all they would do is speak in their "netspeak."  I find the whole internet speak a sign of great laziness and don't approve of it at all.  There are phrases, LOL, (two cursing acronyms deleted) are okay, but the 2 and U and UR are ridiculous.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm I get thank you notes from all student age kids that I know when I give them something worthy of a thank you note.

As for written invitations, evites are a much more efficient, less expensive, better method for inviting people. An evite is instant, does not cost any money, and automatically tracks who is coming, not coming, or possibly coming. I see nothing wrong with using technology for that.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

For those that say that using the abbreviations are the lazy way out, I have a question for you. Do you use contractions? If so, what is the difference?

My opinion is that the abbreviations are absolutely fine *in the correct setting*. Students who use them for schoolwork that is being turned in should be failed. People having an informal conversation with friends should feel no shame in using them. There is a time and place for everything and like it or not, these abbreviations are here to stay.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

Contractions are a widely known and accepted understanding taught in school. Netspeak is not and the assumption that everyone knows all the netspeak abbreviations does what we know assuming does.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

I disagree. Netspeak IS widely known and accepted. The difference is that it is widely known and accepted by an age group different from yours. Millions and millions of people use these terms every day constantly. There are mainstream commercials that even use them. Advertisers certainly would not spend millions of dollars on advertising campaigns if these things were not widely known and accepted.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, my daughter says there's a distinct difference.  Netspeak is actually text speak.  I guess looking toward college she and her friends realize when typing on a full keyboard U and UR are unacceptable.  I doubt the "millions and millions" are online abbreviating.  I believe it's more texting rather than message boards.  Several that I'm on or have been on forbid the text speak.  PS ~ how old do you think I am?


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I think you are older than 12-17 which is the age group I am talking about. And I bet you would be very surprised if you went into message boards that cater to that age group as you would probably be able to understand about 1/10 of what they are saying since they do use these abbreviations in them. There are other boards that I am on where there is a large range of ages and trust me, netspeak is alive and well on them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I guess looking toward college she and her friends realize when typing on a full keyboard U and UR are unacceptable.



That's the most important thing right there - they DO understand that in a scholastic setting things revert back to "old school".   Gosh, I just love that term


----------



## mikki (Dec 2, 2007)

The advertisements that use the netspeak are generally geared toward teenagers. Most of the ones I've seen, I've had to ask my daughter what they were saying. Your right there is a time and place for netspeak/textspeak.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> Well I think you are older than 12-17 which is the age group I am talking about. And I bet you would be very surprised if you went into message boards that cater to that age group as you would probably be able to understand about 1/10 of what they are saying since they do use these abbreviations in them. There are other boards that I am on where there is a large range of ages and trust me, netspeak is alive and well on them.


Well, as the mother of a 16 year old, I frequent many such boards.  I have to, I monitor my daughters online usage.  

The way you said "your age" made it sound like I was in a totally different age group than you.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

That is right mikki, they are. My point is that they are most certainly widely used an accepted, regardless of what demographic uses it the most.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> The way you said "your age" made it sound like I was in a totally different age group than you.


That was not intended. I was merely trying to point out that there is a demographic that has widely accepted this form of communication as perfectly valid and actually preferred. A demographic that you (and I) do not belong to.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> That was not intended. I was merely trying to point out that there is a demographic that has widely accepted this form of communication as perfectly valid and actually preferred. A demographic that you (and I) do not belong to.



If you divided my age by 2 (or would that be 3   could it even be by 4?) I would very cleverly fit in that demographic!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> That was not intended. I was merely trying to point out that there is a demographic that has widely accepted this form of communication as perfectly valid and actually preferred. A demographic that you (and I) do not belong to.


Okay!!  I just took how you said it wrong.  Like I was some old crone who couldn't understand teens.  Not that I fully understand mine, but I do have one in the house that I do grasp some of what they do.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

Then you of all people can agree that netspeak is widely known and accepted  by teens.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> Then you of all people can agree that netspeak is widely known and accepted  by teens.


Actually, as you can see from my prior comments, no.  My daughter and her friends, juniors in high school, try not to netspeak.  They have SATs and have learned that too much netspeak can have a negative impact on SAT scores.  Again, they do use it in texting because of the character limits per text, but for boards and myspace and others that they use the computer for they use regular words in general.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

You are proving my point though. I did not say they use it all the time. I simply said it is widely known and accepted. By the sole fact that your daughter and her friends have made a decision to try to not do it that shown that they know what it is (widely known). By the fact that you told me that they do use it for texting that shows that they use it (accepted).

Also, just because your daughter and her friends have made that decision, are you telling me that you believe they are indicative of the majority of teens or do not not believe that your daughter and her friends are in the minority?


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> Hmm I get thank you notes from all student age kids that I know when I give them something worthy of a thank you note.
> 
> As for written invitations, evites are a much more efficient, less expensive, better method for inviting people. An evite is instant, does not cost any money, and automatically tracks who is coming, not coming, or possibly coming. I see nothing wrong with using technology for that.



different strokes, to be sure....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

GB said:


> You are proving my point though. I did not say they use it all the time. I simply said it is widely known and *accepted*.


And my point is that NO, it is not accepted.  Well taught, educated teens are rejecting it.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2007)

If it was not accepted then we would not be having this conversation. I asked before, but you didn't answer. Do you believe that your daughter and her friends are indicative of the majority of teens or do you believe that your daughter and her friends are in the minority?

I never said that well taught, educated teens are not rejecting it, but you certainly can not tell me that every well taught educated teen is rejecting it. And what about the teens that are not well taught? Are you just ignoring that they exist?

But again, by your own words 





			
				Callisto in NC said:
			
		

> Again, *they do use it* in texting because of the character limits per text


 so really they are not rejecting it. They have actually accepted it.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 2, 2007)

What ever happened to old fashioned Grammer school English?????????????????
 High school English, ????????????????????
When I was in school text ment a page of meaningfull words. gosh what a concept


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> And my point is that NO, it is not accepted.  Well taught, educated teens are rejecting it.



I have to strongly disagree with that. We've hosted six exchange students over the years, and most of them are very strong students. They generally take the most rigorous academic classes (AP and honors) and excel in them while becoming fluent in the everyday use of English (they study it for several years before coming over, but that's different from using it all day, every day for 10 months). The last two were here in the last three years, as texting was becoming more and more popular, and both use that in their emails to us, as well as instant messaging. They certainly know the difference between that and writing a paper for a class. 

I don't see it as any different than the many acronyms we use here at DC - it just saves time when IM'ing and character usage when texting. No biggie


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

GB said:


> But again, by your own words  so really they are not rejecting it. They have actually accepted it.


No, again, you are twisting what I said in relation to this thread.  This thread is about its use ON THE INTERNET.  The point of this thread was not texting using a phone where you have a limited number of characters you can use.  The thread was about the internet.  And accepting something is subjective.  They have not accepted the concept but rather the need based on limitations.  I accept that I people to have satelite to get the NFL network, doesn't mean I embrace it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I have to strongly disagree with that. We've hosted six exchange students over the years, and most of them are very strong students. They generally take the most rigorous academic classes (AP and honors) and excel in them while becoming fluent in the everyday use of English (they study it for several years before coming over, but that's different from using it all day, every day for 10 months). The last two were here in the last three years, as texting was becoming more and more popular, and both use that in their emails to us, as well as instant messaging. They certainly know the difference between that and writing a paper for a class.
> 
> I don't see it as any different than the many acronyms we use here at DC - it just saves time when IM'ing and character usage when texting. No biggie


So six students you influenced is your criteria?  Sorry, that doesn't work for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I have to strongly disagree with that. We've hosted six exchange students over the years, and most of them are very strong students. They generally take the most rigorous academic classes (AP and honors) and excel in them while becoming fluent in the everyday use of English (they study it for several years before coming over, but that's different from using it all day, every day for 10 months). The last two were here in the last three years, as texting was becoming more and more popular, and both use that in their emails to us, as well as instant messaging. They certainly know the difference between that and writing a paper for a class.
> 
> I don't see it as any different than the many acronyms we use here at DC - it just saves time when IM'ing and character usage when texting. No biggie





Callisto in NC said:


> So six students you influenced is your criteria?  Sorry, that doesn't work for me.



I don't see where I said my influence had anything to do with it. You said, "Well taught, educated teens are rejecting it." I disagree with that.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

There was no need to "repeat" yourself.  I got what you said the first time.  You said six exchange students you hosted.  If you hosted them, you influenced the.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> There was no need to "repeat" yourself.  I got what you said the first time.  You said six exchange students you hosted.  If you hosted them, you influenced the.



I didn't teach them netspeak, nor have I indicated whether I approve or disapprove of it - I don't even use it myself. They learned it on their own and use it when communicating with us, but we don't use it in return. We haven't really talked about it because I don't see it as an issue. And as a matter of fact, I am currently working on a Certificate in Professional Writing at a local university. One class for the certificate was Writing in Electronic Environments, where we discussed, created different ways of communicating using electronic media. There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> They have not accepted the concept but rather the need based on limitations.  I accept that I people to have satelite to get the NFL network, doesn't mean I embrace it.


Who ever said anything about embracing? We were talking about accepting. Your analogy does not hold.

Anyway you still have not answered my question about Do you believe that your daughter and her friends are indicative of the majority of teens or do you believe that your daughter and her friends are in the minority? When Gotgarlic told of experiences with exchange students you wrote back that it didn't work for you because of the number of students. Do your daughter and her friends comprise that many more people that it would be statistically significant?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 3, 2007)

I can barelly understand normal English, forget about the slang.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

GB said:


> Who ever said anything about embracing? We were talking about accepting. Your analogy does not hold.
> 
> Anyway you still have not answered my question about Do you believe that your daughter and her friends are indicative of the majority of teens or do you believe that your daughter and her friends are in the minority? When Gotgarlic told of experiences with exchange students you wrote back that it didn't work for you because of the number of students. Do your daughter and her friends comprise that many more people that it would be statistically significant?


Majority and yes.  And, no, I did not tell him it didn't work because of the NUMBER, I said it didn't work because he had influence over them all.  There's a difference.  

And so there are no doubts that I'm done with this here's an image to express my doneness.  Have a good one.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I just find it interesting that we are even having this conversation since it is obvious that the majority of teens these days have embraced netspeak as is evident in popular culture, on TV, in magazines, all over the internet, and I could go on. there are constantly stories in the news about teachers and professors who are amazed that their students think it is appropriate to use netspeak on their exams. You must be right though. The majority of kids these days must reject netspeak and it is only a small percentage that these new stories are about and it is just a few people who are typing these things on the internet.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I can barelly understand normal English, forget about the slang.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

GB said:


> Well I just find it interesting that we are even having this conversation since it is obvious that the majority of teens these days have embraced netspeak as is evident in popular culture, on TV, in magazines, all over the internet, and I could go on. there are constantly stories in the news about teachers and professors who are amazed that their students think it is appropriate to use netspeak on their exams. You must be right though. The majority of kids these days must reject netspeak and it is only a small percentage that these new stories are about and it is just a few people who are typing these things on the internet.


http://vaultmedia.ign.com/vnboards/2006/other_beatingA_DeadHorse.gif
No, you assume they have and insist they have and keep beating the poor horse.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

I assume they have what?

I am not beating a dead horse, no matter how many times you post that picture. I am responding to your posts which, IMO, are completely wrong.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

You may now have the last word.  I'm done.  I'm not wrong, nor are you, nor is anyone.  Okay?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Majority and yes.  And, no, I did not tell him it didn't work because of the NUMBER, I said it didn't work because he had influence over them all.  There's a difference.
> 
> And so there are no doubts that I'm done with this here's an image to express my doneness.  Have a good one.



You did say "... six students you influenced are your criteria?" That implies the number was significant to your point.

btw, I'm a she.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> You did say "... six students you influenced are your criteria?" That implies the number was significant to your point.
> 
> btw, I'm a she.


Sorry about the he thing.  The number could be omitted, it was just that you had direct influence. Regardless, I'm done with this.  It's like the third beaten horse I've had to deal with today.  I must move on.


----------

